# for those of you that golf......



## austing458 (Aug 16, 2010)

my newest pen... what do y'all think?

it made of hickory if you were wondering..


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome is what I think! My father in law would love one.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 16, 2010)

that's really cool and very unusual


----------



## PrinterTom (Aug 16, 2010)

Really cool...how does it feel in your hand when writing?


----------



## austing458 (Aug 16, 2010)

ummm... it's not too weird but it is very different. you have to hold it kind of low on the pen. i actually had to extend the lower barrel to make the tee look correctly scaled but the ball does feel different, not as bad as you might think though. turned out a lot better that i thought it would have. (it's my first "look-a-like" pen)


----------



## BigguyZ (Aug 16, 2010)

Very Cool!

Though I would say the ball should be the other side up.  But I know a golfer or 10 who would like that.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 16, 2010)

That's super cool!  And I'm not even a golfer!


----------



## austing458 (Aug 16, 2010)

im not a golfer either but my brother is and i got bored... 

and i know the ball is upside down...(my bad) lol

if anyone would like to purchase one just let me know...

austing458@gmail.com


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats so cool  how did you attatch the ball CA glue or did you drill into it and have a long tube?


----------



## austing458 (Aug 16, 2010)

i drilled through the middle of the ball and used it as the upper barrel.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very creative!!! Nice job


----------



## austing458 (Aug 16, 2010)

*this is how it is put together...*


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 16, 2010)

Cool! While your *putt*ering around with the idea, you should make *fore* of them! :biggrin::tongue::redface::frown:


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 17, 2010)

_*Very*_ cool pen!


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 17, 2010)

1 other question is there a hole where the ball and the stand meet? because that looks like alot of extra tube that seems to Vanish


----------



## austing458 (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah, about 1/2 inchf.....

the bottom barrel is extra long for both scaling problems and so the tube can be hidden....


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so trying this when i get home  i think both my grandpa and my dad would love it kudos to you mate.


----------



## austing458 (Aug 17, 2010)

remember when drilling the ball drill only 1.5" in or it will drill through the ball.(which is only 1.62" tall) and you will need to trim the bottom of the top tube a little. (trim it to fit) have fun and it is just one big guess and check process!!


and if you do make one be sure to post a picture of it on this thread!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

GREAT job, Austin!!!!

The overall length of a slimline from top of nib to top of refill is 3.8".  You COULD use 7mm tubing to make the "tee" up to 2.5 inches long, if you wanted to.  Then, you would not have to drill as deep and the pen might be easier to use to write.

Just some design thoughts!!!


----------



## austing458 (Aug 17, 2010)

great idea but that would mean i would have to go out and buy more tubing and i can just do this for the price of the kit. but thanks for the ideas. btw do you like golf?...lol


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 17, 2010)

I do D


----------



## austing458 (Aug 17, 2010)

well thanks for al of the positive feedback guys!!!!!!

back to the lathe for some more fun...i wonder what i'll do next???


----------

